# Special - PC Games: Zehn Bilder - zehn Fehler? Das Live-Bilderquiz bei PC-Games



## System (4. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,642298


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

da ist ne spitfire und ein amerikanischer soldat zuviel aufm bild


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*Airborne*

was sucht denn bitte Medal of Honor: Airborne in Mafia 2 ????


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*Re*

Würd ich auch mal sagen, der Soldat wirkt fehl am Platz ^^ Aber gut gemachtes Bild =D

EDIT: Der Flieger übrigens auch ^^


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				AmokHamann am 04.05.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> da ist ne spitfire und ein amerikanischer soldat zuviel aufm bild



Hallo zusammen......Das war schon nicht so verkehrt....ich brauche die Namen der Spiele und noch einen weiteren Fehler


----------



## bumi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

MoH: Airborne und GTA IV?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Es kann nur derjenige gewinnen...der alle richtigen Antworten in den Kommentaren nennt. Hinweis: Es gibt vier Spiele in dem Bild


----------



## Steppenfuha (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Auf dem rechten passt der soldat und die Spitfire nicht hin und beim linken der Mafioso aus nem älteren Spiel.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Steppenfuha am 04.05.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem rechten passt der soldat und die Spitfire nicht hin und beim linken der Mafioso aus nem älteren Spiel.



Ganz heiß........


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mafia 1 und 2, medal of honor airborne und battlefield 1942


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

die vier spiele: GTA IV, MoH: Airborne, Mafia 2, Half Life 2 ??????


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				AmokHamann am 04.05.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> mafia 1 und 2, medal of honor airborne und battlefield 1942



NEIN.... Fast.......


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mafia, mafia 2, GTA IV, MoH: Airborne


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mafia 1 und 2,call of duty 3, battlefield 1942


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 2: Es ist kein GTA 4 dabei......die Spitfire kommt in einem anderen Spiel vor....


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

call of duty 3 würde ich ausschließen da es nur für konsolen gab und ich glaube nich das wir hier auf konsolenspiele eingehen werden


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mafia, mafia 2, MoH: Airborne, MoH: Pacific Assault


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 3: Ich gebe euch die ersten drei Titel an......Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und.............


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und battlefield 1942


----------



## black-illidan (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

sieht sehr wie ne spitfire aus bf1942 aus, aber da das ja schon geraten wurde... hm, n "fliegerspiel" vielleicht?
attack on pearl harbor?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				venum85 am 04.05.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und battlefield 1942



Nein


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mafia 1 udn 2 Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und battlefield 1942


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, mafia 1 und mafia 2 und medal of honor: airborne


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Letzter Hinweis: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel.......


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway Brothers in Arms: Earnd in Blood


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, panzers phase 1


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

oder
Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, panzers phase 2


----------



## black-illidan (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mafia 1, mafia 2, BiA:Hells Highway, rush for berlin?


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, panzers


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, sudden strike 3


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ok.....noch ein Hinweis...die Spitfire stammt aus einem Strategiespiel, das aus dem Hause Eidos kommt


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, desert rats vs afrika korp


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Vielleicht Mafia 1, Mafia 2, Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und Battlestations Midway?


----------



## Worrel (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> AmokHamann am 04.05.2008 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sollte dann aber auch in dem Text zur Aktion stehen. Momentan steht da lediglich: _"Sobald Sie uns in den Kommentaren mitteilen, welche(r) Fehler sich in den Screenshot eingeschlichen haben, laden wir das nächste Bild in unsere Galerie."_ - Kein Wort davon, daß man die *Spieletitel* nennen können soll.

... und hier die von mir erkannten Fehler - linke Hälfte: der 2. Mann rechts neben den Schienen und der Soldat in der Mitte der rechten Bildhälfte sind eingefügt worden.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht Mafia 1, Mafia 2, Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und Battlestations Midway?



RICHTIG!


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, comandos 3


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wusst ichs doch. Musste aber echt 5 Minuten nach dem Namen suchen und mich dabei mit irgendwelchen Amiga-Klassikern auseinandersetzen.


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1.....Mafia 2.....Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, battlestation midway


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 04.05.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt...hast´ Recht.....führe ich gleich noch an.....


----------



## AmokHamann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

das wars dann für mich^^
kann leider die nächsten bilder nicht mehr mitraten


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

misst zu spät


----------



## FXK (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

der typ genau in der mitte des bildes ist nicht so groß wie die leute die darum stehen.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das nächste Bild ist nichts für Kinder! Bitte HIER solange weitersurfen


----------



## huile (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich bin der mienung das spiel ist mafia 2 und der soldat sowie das jagdflugzeug haben nix auf dem bild zu suchen


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Oblivion, Resident Evil und Dead Rising?


----------



## Darlek (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafioso bei Pearl Harbour , nicht wirklich oder


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Oblivion, Resident Evil und Dead Rising?



Eins davon ist richtig


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

left 4 dead,oblivion


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> left 4 dead,oblivion



Keins richtig


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resident Evil4, Dark messiah, Gears of War? Nur wohin gehört das Schwert?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead Rising, Dark Messiah und Resident Evil?


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

dark messiah, Resident evil, irgend ein adventure noch kA


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 1: Resident Evil und Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (dt.) ist richtig.....


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wo isn da gears of war  *blödguck*


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 1: Resident Evil und Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (dt.) ist richtig.....


OK, Dark Messiah, Resident Evil4 und Jericho?


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

sind das immer 4 spiele!?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				venum85 am 04.05.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> wo isn da gears of war  *blödguck*


Ich dachte die Figur oben rechts...

Edit: Ich meinte Mitte


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 1: Resident Evil und Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (dt.) ist richtig.....


Vielleicht noch Zombie Panic Source? Obwohls ja ein mod ist


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEIN


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Resident Evil, Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (dt.), nibiru


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mist. Ist das Schwert aus The Witcher? Und die Szene aus, wie hieß es noch, Cthulhulu oder so?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinweis 2: Das Schwert ist aus Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (dt.)


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Und Call of Cthulhulu oder wie es hieß?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Resident Evil und Dark Messiah und The Darkness!


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Resident Evil und Dark Messiah und Undying?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Resident Evil und Dark Messiah und The Darkness!



NEIN   Letzter Hinweis: Das Bild beinhaltet zwei unterschiedliche Zombie-Spiele


----------



## cromas (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also wenn Resident Evil und Dark Messiah  stimmen, dann sind es Resident Evil und Dark Messiah  und DEAD ISLAND


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAND OF THE DEAD!


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				cromas am 04.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn Resident Evil und Dark Messiah  stimmen, dann sind es Resident Evil und Dark Messiah  und DEAD ISLAND



RICHTIG!


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das währe ne Frechheit. Da gibt es keine Zombies, die SO aussehen


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Resident Evil und Dark Messiah of Might & Magic,Dead Island


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Resident Evil, Dark Messiah, Dead Island


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 04.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was isn Dead Island? Und wieso kennt das hier jeder außer mir?


----------



## moskitoo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Der Zombie links ist von Resident Evil
Das Schwert von Dark Messiah oMM
Und das restliche bild könnte von  Obscure bzw Obscure 2 sein


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das nächste Bild ist für alle Adventure-Fans und dürfte die ältere Generation von Spielern ansprechen. In dem gezeigten Bild gibt es definitiv keine Fehler. Ich möchte nur alle Titel wissen. Ein kleiner Hinweis: Alle Spiele haben etwas gemeinsam.


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g* Stimmt. Muss ich gerade womit verwechselt haben.
Vielleicht mit Dead Rising


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Bild ist für alle Adventure-Fans und dürfte die ältere Generation von Spielern ansprechen. In dem gezeigten Bild gibt es definitiv keine Fehler. Ich möchte nur alle Titel wissen. Ein kleiner Hinweis: Alle Spiele haben etwas gemeinsam.


Na dann los, her damit!!

Zur gemeinsamkeit: Sie stammen alle von Lucas Arts  Wenn sie grade die älteren unter uns ansprechen, dürfte das sogar stimmen


----------



## cromas (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guckst du hier http://www.deadislandgame.com


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				cromas am 04.05.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dreh ab. Isses gut? Kann man es empfehlen? Nicht dass es nötig wäre, es wäre nur gut zu wissen. Spielen muss ich es trotzdem, nachdem ich alle Zombie-Actiongames durch habe  Ich steh einfach auf Zombies


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

So, da hier nix kommt, sage ich einfach mal Indianer Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, Monkey Island: Le Chucks Revenge und Zak McKraken


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

monkey island 3D, monkey island 3, grim fandango, indiana jones, Zak McKraken


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis: 6 Spiele gibt´s in dem Bild....


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				venum85 am 04.05.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> monkey island 3D, monkey island 3, grim fandango, indiana jones, Zak McKraken



Drei richtige Antworten


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, da hier nix kommt, sage ich einfach mal Indianer Jones and the Fate of Atlantis,


LeChucks Revenge nehme ich zurück. Aber alle von Lucas Arts war richtig!!

Also: Monkey Island 3+4!! Indianer Jones and the last Crusade + oben genanntes, Maniac Mansion, Grim Fandango,


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PERFEKT! RICHTIG!


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

The Curse of Monkey Island, Flucht von Monkey Island, Grim Fandango, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, 2 noch


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!! I am The Son of George Lucas


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und ich kannte kein einziges spiel davon


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Monkey Island 3, Monkey Island 4, Grim Fandango, Indiana Jones, Maniac Mansion und zu spät


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Maniac Mansion, The Curse of Monkey Island, Flucht von Monkey Island, Grim Fandango, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, Indianer Jones and the last Crusade


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das nächste Bild ist für unsere Rennspiel-Freunde


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Bild ist für unsere Rennspiel-Freunde


Das wird ja immer schlimmer


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist ja auch erst XIII 

Besorge dir nen richtig alten PC, so 486er, und hole dir bei Ebay die 10-Advernture-Box von Lucas Arts!! Da sind fast alle guten Adventures drin. Nur die beiden Monkey Island Titel und Grim Fandango musst du woanders holen, je 10€uro das Spiel. Alle genial. Aber Day of the Tentacle ist besser als Maniac Mansion, besonders, da du in DotT MM nachspielen kannst. Da steht irgendwo ein PC rum, mit dem man MM spielen darf


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Zubunapy...wie alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Bild ist für unsere Rennspiel-Freunde


Bei dem Zug war ich mir nicht sicher... Aber der gehört mit zu Grim Fandango, oder? Hab ganz vergessen, wie genial die Zwischensequenzen waren. Man müsste sich mal wieder ein paar Zähne an dem Spiel ausbeißen. Hach, war das Spiel geil schwer.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24. Ich bin quasi mit Lucas Arts groß geworden.

Deswegen fragte ich auch mal, ob man euch Siezen oder Duzen soll. Kinder haben damit keine Probleme, ich schon


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

irgendein nascar irgendein formel 1 dann noch bissl RACE 07


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*g*


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

So.. test drive unlimitedd, colin mcrae rally



Spoiler



und...


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. test drive unlimitedd, colin mcrae rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



und GTR


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaube auch das es ein Testdrive ist, aber ein älteres!


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

colin mcrae, race 07, test drive unlimited, nascar, grand prix 4


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Eine richtige Antwort hab´ich schon gesehen....Hinweis 1: Kollege Thöing hat eines der Spiele getestet


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ich würd sagen und race 07


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

der seat leon is aus race 07


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Grand Prix? Die Strecke? Denkbar.

Hinzu, ich bleibe bei GTR (das Cockpit würde ich denken), Das Auto Vor mir hat was von Need for Speed Most wanted, so hässlich, wie das lackiert ist  und natürlcih Test Drive


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine richtige Antwort hab´ich schon gesehen....Hinweis 1: Kollege Thöing hat eines der Spiele getestet


Wofür war das *g*?? Bist du jünger?


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

grand prix dachte ich das display wo di 47 drauf steht, race 07 wege leon, vll auch schon bissl race driver: grid???


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also die Strecke ist nicht aus Testdrive, da gab es keine Absperrungen.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ok.....da waren eigentlich schon die richtigen Antworten dabei.....das lass ich mal so gelten...Das Cockpit ist aus GTR 2, die Strecke und die dazugehörigen Fahrzeuge sind aus RACE: The WTCC Game


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

die strecke is auch älter!!! die texturen der bäume lassen schon etwas nostalgigesch auf sich schliessen


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das *g* bezog sich auf das "Siezen" und ich bin viel viel älter


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

GTR 2, RACE: the WTCC


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Nächstes Bild kommt....für Action-Fans......


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

das cockpit sieht aber so zusammen gebastelt aus mehreren aus


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann will ich Sie auch nicht weiter aufhalten


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Bild kommt....für Action-Fans......


Schon besser. Wer hat eigentlich jetzt die erste richtige antwort für das bild geliefert?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTR, das war dann wohl ich 

Und wieso Action? Wieso nicht Jump´n´Run?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber erst ich habe es in Verbindung gesetzt.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Man dauert das Lange. Beim letzten Mal lag ich ja auch richtig mit meiner These, also mach ich wieder ne Prognose 

UT3, Quake4 und TombRaider Angel of Darkness


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach die erste Komplett richtige, achso...


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

RS:Vegas, Kane und Lynch


@Zubunapy: KP, ich weiß es auch nicht wirklich.
man kann ja hoffen


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

vll auch bissl fear?? rainbow six??


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Waffe sieht iwie reingeflickt aus O_o

Spiel evt Kane and Lynch? ^^


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Eine richtige Antwort hab´ich gesehen


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

matrix???


----------



## Jacro (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Woah die Bilder sind aber echt gut gelungen diesmal. Sorry dass ich heute nicht dabei sein konnte/kann, nächstes Mal wieder 

Viel Spass euch noch!


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine richtige Antwort hab´ich gesehen


Welche? *g*
Egoshooter sind sich immer so ähnlich


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Rainbow Six Vegas, Ghost Racon Adwanced Warfighter, Splinter Cell 4?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jacro am 04.05.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Woah die Bilder sind aber echt gut gelungen diesmal. Sorry dass ich heute nicht dabei sein konnte/kann, nächstes Mal wieder
> 
> Viel Spass euch noch!



DANKE


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kane and lynch,stranglehold


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Vielleicht Rainbow6 drei oder 2, oder Tomb Raider?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 1: Kane & Lynch ist richtig......


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich dachte ich kenn mich mit ego shootern aus aber das is ja echt schwer... muss mir dann echt mal das archiv hier reinziehen


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Rainbow Six Vegas, Ghost Racon Adwanced Warfighter, Splinter Cell 4?


Ich füge mal noch Tomb Raider Anniversary mit ein


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

max payne ???


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was fehlt denn noch , ein Spiel oder ein Fehler?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was fehlt denn noch , ein Spiel oder ein Fehler?


Courser aus Halo2?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 2: Es handelt sich um "nur" zwei Spiele....


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find die rechte Hand von der Person sieht seltsam aus. Ist die Waffe aus einem anderen Spiel?


----------



## gamerschwein (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Kane&Lynch, Stranglehold


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Frage ist: Wer ist der Typ vorne im Bild und wessen Waffe hält er...

Ghost Recon? Und die Waffe aus Call of Duty4? Und natürlich Kane and Lynch.


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kayne & lynch, rainbow six


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

legendary und K&L


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kayne & lynch, max payne


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kayne & lynch, matrix


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich warte.........


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was hatten wir denn noch nicht, wie wärs mit Hitman.


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

warte auch..... auf ne eingebung


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte.........


Verdammt! K&L und SplinterCell


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEIN


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kayne & lynch, tomb raider


----------



## ka1t0 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

GTA4  & kane lynch.


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was genau aus dem Bild ist den von Kane & Linch?


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

In welchem Spiel trägt denn eine Person weiße Handschuh?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

war die andere lösung schon da!?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Spiel trägt denn eine Person weiße Handschuh?


Und ist soo grobpixelig!!


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich auflösen?



Noch nicht, wir kommen schon noch drauf  

K&L stimmt, oder?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ka1t0 am 04.05.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA4  & kane lynch.



RICHTIG! K&L ist links der Protagonist mit der Waffe.....der Rest stammt aus GTA 4


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Phoenix-CH am 04.05.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. K&L und vllt Cold War?


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

warum sieht gta 4 da so scheisse aus *blödguck*


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				venum85 am 04.05.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> warum sieht gta 4 da so scheisse aus *blödguck*


Das Bild stammt bestimmt aus einer frühen Alpha, die von uns keiner Kennt


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

GTA4 ist unfair, das gibts noch nicht für den PC =P


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Phoenix-CH am 04.05.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA4 ist unfair, das gibts noch nicht für den PC =P


Richtig. Was kommt als nächstes? Oblivion und Monopolie??

Egal, lassen wir uns überraschen: Nächstes bitte. Aber bitte PC-Bilder. Wehe, im nächsten hüpft Mario durch´s Terrain.


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wie macht man denn eigentlich Konsolenscreenshots


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 2


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Gothic 3 und Never Winter Nights 2


----------



## venum85 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable, gothic, the witcher, legend: hand of god


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

irgentwas aus two worlds?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 3 und Never Winter Nights 2


Falsch. Das ist nicht Gothic. Die Häuser erinnern eher an Oblivion. Dann noch Fable und NWN2


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable 2 und NWN2


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Zwei richtige Antworten kann ich schon lesen


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ein Versuch: Oblivion, Two Worlds und Fable.


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable1 und 2,Never Winter Nights 2


----------



## Freitag92 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

die Häuser stammen nicht aus Oblivion, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Oblivion sind die Häuser definitiv nicht  Aber die Rüstung dürfte aus 2Worlds sein ... Die Umgebung sieht aus, wie aus The Witcher ...


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann nehme ich mal Fable weg 

The Witcher, Oblivion und Two Worlds


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

The Witcher gothic 3, two worlds


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 1: "spartan199" hat schon zwei richtige Antworten..............


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

vielleicht auch was aus the witcher (habs aber selbst noch nicht gespielt)


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Phoenix-CH am 04.05.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Oblivion sind die Häuser definitiv nicht


Sicher? Sieht aber verdammt nach Bruma aus.


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 1,fable 2,two worlds


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 1,fable2,the witcher


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 2: "spartan1991" hat immer noch zwei richtige Antworten


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 1: "spartan199" hat schon zwei richtige Antworten..............


Fable und Fable2. Okay. Two Worldsr?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable, the witcher und NWN2


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Phoenix-CH am 04.05.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitiv =D Oblivion hat einen anderen Grafik-Stil ^^

Fable 1+2 und Two Worlds?


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 1,fable2, oblivion


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 2 , Neverwinter Nights, two worlds, the witcher


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable1,fable2,legend hand of god


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> fable 2 , Neverwinter Nights, two worlds, the witcher



NEIN...  Hinweis 3: In dem Bild sind drei Spiele vereint......


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable 2, Witches, Two Worlds


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HGF am 04.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fable 1+2, Dungeon Siege2?


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable1,fable2,witches


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

oder Fable 2, Witches, Gothic 3, aber nein, eher Two Worlds... wegen des Hinweises...


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 04.05.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fable 2, Witches, Two Worlds



FAST


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HGF am 04.05.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ich nehm mal the witcher wieder raus


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 2 , Neverwinter Nights, two worlds


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 04.05.2008 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fable 1+2 und the Witcher


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable1,two worlds,witches


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 04.05.2008 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAAAAST


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> fable1,two worlds,witches


Fable 1+2 und two Worlds

eines von beiden muss jetzt stimmen


----------



## Peng00 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable II, The Witcher und Two Worlds


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NÖ.............


----------



## cohgamer (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

two worlds, dark messiah of might and magic, neverwinter nights


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable,two worlds:The Temptation,witches


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable II, NwN und Two World
welche kombinationen haben wir denn noch nochit???


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable 1, witches, two worlds


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable1,neverwinter nights2,witches


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fable 2 + The Witcher + Two Worlds


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Fable 1, witches, two worlds


Falbe1  the Witcher Two Worlds


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Fable2, Witches, Two Worlds: TT ?


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable1 und 2,witches


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fable1 und 2,witches



RICHTIG!


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

fable 1 und 2 und two worlds


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witches?? Das gibt es wirklich??


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Der Hintergrund stammt aus Fable 2.....Der Kämpfer in der Mitte aus Fable 1.......und die nette Dame links aus Witches


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf ist Witches? ^^ The Witcher, oder gibt es effektiv ein Spiel Witches?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Phoenix-CH am 04.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es The Witcher wäre, würde ich Veto einlegen. Die Konstellation hatte ich schon vorher


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hintergrund stammt aus Fable 2.....Der Kämpfer in der Mitte aus Fable 1.......und die nette Dame links aus Witches



Das ist Fable 1? Hübsch.

Witches:
http://www.pcgames.de/?product_id=200411


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Phoenix-CH am 04.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Dead or Alive, Resident Evil 4 (mal wieder) und Matrix?


----------



## Freitag92 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

das bein ist aus mirrors edge


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

resident evil 4,street fighter, matrix


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

resident evil, matrix, guild wars, mirror's edge


----------



## Bias1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

The Matrix Online, Resident Evil 4, Dead or Alive?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das geht aber fix......hab´schon drei richtige Antworten gesehen


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				chbdiablo am 04.05.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> resident evil, matrix, guild wars, mirror's edge



ALLE RICHTIG!


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

resident evil 4,street fighter, matrix,mirrors edge ,matrix online


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dead or Alive, Resident Evil 4 (mal wieder) und Matrix?


Okay, packen wir noch Mirrors Edge dazu, wenn ihr alle wollt


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> chbdiablo am 04.05.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist da guildwars?

Ts, immer diese Vollprofies hier


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

mirror´s edge, matrix, resident evil, dead or alive


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> chbdiablo am 04.05.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, erster post beim bilderrätsel und dann sowas


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der monk rechts ist aus guild wars


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Tombraider Anniversary und Sacred


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> chbdiablo am 04.05.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIst! Ein einfaches Bild und mein Browser stürzt ab


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

PoP: Two Thrones, Tomb Raider: Anniversary


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

jade empire,Tombraider Anniversary


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Tombraider Anniversary und Sacred


Sacred *2*


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Der Hintergrund ist eindeutig Tomb Raider


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Eine richtige Antwort........


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is doch noch gar nicht draußen  Andererseits haben die ja auch GTA4 genommen. Also packe ich mal Duke Nukem Forever dazu


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

von wem?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Prince of Persia?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine richtige Antwort........


Also TombRaider Legend und Sacred?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTA gibts schon für konsolen. aber gab auch schion mafia 2.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hintergrund ist eindeutig Tomb Raider



Da geb ich dir eindeutig Recht.....aber woher stammt die hübsche Amazone?........


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Jade Empire,Tomb Raider


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HGF am 04.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Age of Conan?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HGF am 04.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TR und Two Worlds? Sie wird wohl kaum aus Dark Messiah sein?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HGF am 04.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prince of persia?  auch wenn ich mich wiederhole


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

two worlds?


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Tomb Raider,Fable 2


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomb Raider,Fable 2


Hihihi, oder schon wieder "Witches"?


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hatte die in prince of persia nicht immer was grünes an?

(im dritten teil)


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 1: Das Spiel wurde erst am 23.04 angekündigt


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Tomb Raider,Loki


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich zu PoP sehe, sind die Armschienen, denke ich


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Loki?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 1: Das Spiel wurde erst am 23.04 angekündigt


TR und The Temptation?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Imperium Romanum


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEIN...............


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Imperium Romanum



NEIN.....  Hinweis 2: Die Dame kommt aus dem Hause Codemasters


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Devil May Cry 4?

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da sowas gibt 

Edit: Vergesst es


----------



## andi_le_chuck (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Tomb Raider Legend + The Witcher


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

so ein imperium romanum pack wurde da zwar angekündigt, aber dass ist wahrscheinlich genauso wahrscheinlich wie Earthworm Jim 4


----------



## DaRobertus (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das Flugzeug oben rechts ist Fehl am Platz


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein imperium romanum pack wurde da zwar angekündigt, aber dass ist wahrscheinlich genauso wahrscheinlich wie Earthworm Jim 4


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

rise of the argonauts,tomb raider


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaRobertus am 04.05.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Flugzeug oben rechts ist Fehl am Platz



?


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

was ist denn dieses Spiel Second Sight (+Tomb Raider)


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das Herr der Ringe Addon?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> rise of the argonauts,tomb raider



RICHTIG!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bitte was? 
Hm... warum denn nicht PoP?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das vorletzte Bild ist im Anmarsch........


----------



## andi_le_chuck (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

TR + Damnation ?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				andi_le_chuck am 04.05.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TR + Damnation ?


Hey, Mister Thrrepwood  Geiler Avatar!!


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Auf jeden Fall schonmal Halo und Mafia2


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Stranglehold + Timeshift


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall schonmal Halo und Mafia2


Und die Wand vorne, ist die aus Far Cry? Pah, Mafia!! Strangelhold, natürlich!!


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hey......ich hab´noch keine richtige Antwort gesehen  Sehr gut


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

The Bourne Conspiracy,tiberium


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey......ich hab´noch keine richtige Antwort gesehen  Sehr gut


Welche? Stranglehold oder Halo?


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

sieht der Typ nicht ein bisschen aus wie der Typ aus Bully


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

lost und CnC?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hey.....ich hab´immer noch keine richtige Antwort gesehen


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> lost und CnC?


Probieren wir doch mal Stranglehold und C&C Tiberium


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Der Typ könnte auch der Typ sein den man in assasines creed spielt!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sieht ein wenig nach Interstellar Marines aus... aber nur ein ganz wenig :p


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hatte eigentlich schon jemand alle Bilder richtig?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey.....ich hab´immer noch keine richtige Antwort gesehen


Ach KEINE, uups.

Dann werf ich mal Crysis rein


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 1: Der Mars ruft..............


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ könnte auch der Typ sein den man in assasines creed spielt!


Warum sollte man in Assasins Creed mit ner Pistole in einem Tempel rumlaufen? Habs zwar nichit dur ch aber...


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte eigentlich schon jemand alle Bilder richtig?


Wohl kaum. War immer ein anderer


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Alpha Prime?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 1: Der Mars ruft..............


Red Faction 3


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Red Faction


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 1: Der Mars ruft..............


Doom3?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Na.....da hab´ich schon eine richtige Antwort gelesen.....


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

The Bourne Conspiracy ,Red Faction


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 04.05.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HGF am 04.05.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinte, wenn man abseits der Missionen in diesem Labor beim animus rumläuft.

Wenn man Crysis reinschmeißt kann man das mit C0D4 auch machen (vielleicht die Umgebung)


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Na.....da hab´ich schon eine richtige Antwort gelesen.....


Kane and Lynch und Red Faction?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Na.....da hab´ich schon eine richtige Antwort gelesen.....



Mafia 2 und Red Faction 3 ?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 1: Rechts, die Umgebung stammt aus Red Faction: Guerilla


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Red Faction , CoD4 und noch was


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 04.05.2008 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKay, ich denke nur, dass die wand noch zu dem typen gehört


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 04.05.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mafia2 kam schon und zählte zu den ganzen falschen Antworten


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

RF und Freedom Figters


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Red Faction und der Pate?


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mafia 1 kanns auch nicht sein, da waren die Ohren noch eckig.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HGF am 04.05.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mafia 1 kanns auch nicht sein, da waren die Ohren noch eckig.


Der Oberarm erinnert ja ein bisschen an Vin Diesel. Aber der hat weniger Haare 

Nicht Stranglehold, nicht Mafia2. Was bleibt denn da noch, was so aussieht?

Just Case?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis 2: Die erste Meldung zum Spiel beinhaltete "Spionage-Rollenspiel"......


----------



## Bias1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Alpha Protocol?


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

velvet assasin und RF
oder sabotage, wies damals hieß


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Red Fraction,: Alpha Protocol


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Alpha Protocol, RF 3


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also, ich hab alle richtige Antworten gelesen....


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis 2: Die erste Meldung zum Spiel beinhaltete "Spionage-Rollenspiel"......


Alpha Protokoll und Red Faction und Sabotage


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 04.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Alpha Protocol, RF 3



RICHTIG!


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab alle richtige Antworten gelesen....


Wie viele Spiele sinds denn?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 04.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann auf zum letzten. Mist, wieder zu langsam gewesen!!


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hatte ich schon nen paar sekunden früher geschrieben


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich muss mal fairer Weise fragen, ob spartans Antwort nicht als richtig gezählt wurde, da "3" dahinter fehlte, oder da er schon einmal richtig getippt (oder gewusst )) hatte?
Hatte spartan doch, oder?

Edit: Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn....


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sooo, mit dem letzten Bild kommt eine harte Nuss. Die Lösung zum Bild wird nicht bekannt gegeben! Auch wenn keiner alle Bilder richtig geraten hat, werd´ich die Spielregeln kurzerhand ändern. 

Unter "allen" richtigen Antworten wird das Überraschungspaket verlost!


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, mit dem letzten Bild kommt eine harte Nuss. Die Lösung zum Bild wird nicht bekannt gegeben! Auch wenn keiner alle Bilder richtig geraten hat, werd´ich die Spielregeln kurzerhand ändern.
> 
> Unter "allen" richtigen Antworten wird das Überraschungspaket verlost!


Gibt´s auch keine Tipps mehr?


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein.......


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na toll. Die ganzen leichten Dinger mit Hilfe und wenn es ans eingemachte geht, uns im Stich lassen... Ist ja wie in der Schule


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

unter allen,die das letzte bild richtig erraten oder unter allen,die eins der bilder als erstes richtig erraten haben?


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> unter allen,die das letzte bild richtig erraten oder unter allen,die eins der bilder als erstes richtig erraten haben?


Wäre auch OK. Schließlich habe ich die Adventures auch ohne Hilfe geknackt


----------



## Bias1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

C&C 3 + StarCraft 2


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 04.05.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> unter allen,die das letzte bild richtig erraten oder unter allen,die eins der bilder als erstes richtig erraten haben?



Das wird unter "allen" Bildern ausgelost.....


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

starcraft 2


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraft 2, CNC


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Okay. StarCraft2 (wie vorhersehbar...) und Command and Conquer 3 sind schonmal mit dabei


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

C&C3, Star Craft 2 und Star Wars =D


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. StarCraft2 (wie vorhersehbar...) und Command and Conquer 3 sind schonmal mit dabei


Und dann packe ich noch Warhammer 40k mit dazu. Fehlt noch was? Ich glaube mal eher nicht


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

SC2 und CnC3 is schonmal klar, aber da is bestimmt noch irgendwo was versteckt, was man mit der (Bildschirm)Lupe suchen muss ^^


----------



## Bias1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Da hat sich doch tatsächlich ein R2D2 eingeschlichen


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

starcraft 2,C&C


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraft 2, C&C 3, worldshift


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bias1986 am 04.05.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat sich doch tatsächlich ein R2D2 eingeschlichen



Der Lump


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

star wars, warhammer, noch cnc-schwarze hand


----------



## Peng00 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wo seht ihr denn warhammer und c&c? bin irgendwie blind. Was ich aber sehe, ist der eingefügte flieger oben links. woher kommt der?


----------



## Phoenix-CH (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Star Wars, Worldshift, C&C3 und Starcraft 2


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bias1986 am 04.05.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat sich doch tatsächlich ein R2D2 eingeschlichen


Was? Wo? Ist das jetzt ernst oder Ablenkung??


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

gelbes vieh aus spore


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

starcraft 2,C&C,warhammer 40k,star wars


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hab mal die Lösungen zusammengefasst.

1. Mafia 1, Mafia 2, Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway und Battlestations Midway

2. Resident Evil und Dark Messiah und DEAD ISLAND

3. Monkey Island 3+4!! Indianer Jones and the last Crusade, Maniac Mansion, Grim Fandango,

4. Das Cockpit ist aus GTR 2, die Strecke und die dazugehörigen Fahrzeuge sind aus RACE: The WTCC Game

5. K&L ist links der Protagonist mit der Waffe.....der Rest stammt aus GTA 4

6. fable1 und 2,witches

7. resident evil, matrix, guild wars, mirror's edge

8. rise of the argonauts,tomb raider

9. Alpha Protocol, RF 3


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraf2, Star wars, Spore, CNC 3 und Warhammer 40k... mehr seh ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

oben links ist ein blaues flugzeug


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich ein R2D2 oben im Bild zwischen den Blauen Gebäuden   

Das ist dann wohl Empire @ War.


----------



## Bias1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bias1986 am 04.05.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kein Witz... mittig am oberen Bildrand


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

An dieser Stelle war es das für mich. Wie ich sehe, kommt ihr ja auch ohne mich klar   Ich hoffe es hat euch Spaß gemacht. Ich fand es jedenfalls wieder klasse. Bis zum nächten Mal.

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Frank Moers


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bias1986 am 04.05.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon gefunden 

Die zwei Soldaten Oben Rechts zwischen den zwei blauen Bunkern und der kleinen Explosion. Wozu gehören die?? Kennt die einer?


----------



## Bias1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> An dieser Stelle war es das für mich. Wie ich sehe, kommt ihr ja auch ohne mich klar   Ich hoffe es hat euch Spaß gemacht. Ich fand es jedenfalls wieder klasse. Bis zum nächten Mal.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch,
> Frank Moers



ebenso... vielen Dank für die spannenden Bilder


----------



## HGF (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Star Wars, Worldshift, C&C3 und Starcraft 2, spore, warhammer, Empire at war, Earth 2170


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> An dieser Stelle war es das für mich. Wie ich sehe, kommt ihr ja auch ohne mich klar   Ich hoffe es hat euch Spaß gemacht. Ich fand es jedenfalls wieder klasse. Bis zum nächten Mal.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch,
> Frank Moers


CU. War alles sehr gelungen. Mein großes Lob an die Künstler dieser Bildchen!


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

starcraft 2,C&C,warhammer 40k,star wars,spore,worldshift


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Star Wars, Worldshift, C&C3 und Starcraft 2, spore, warhammer, Empire at war, Earth 2170


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bias1986 am 04.05.2008 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind die Schwarze Hand oder Kabal-Infanterie aus CnC. Schätze mal zweites.

edit: Wozu gehört den nun das blaue Flugzeug?
@Spartan: Es gibt kein Earth 2170.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Worldshift, C&C3, Starcraft 2, spore, warhammer, Empire at war, Earth 2160


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, freut mich, dass euch die Bilder gefallen. btw: es gibt nur einen Künstler...mich


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, war echt klasse. Freu mich schon auf nächste mal  

So... nun kann ich endlich Battlestar Galactica weitergucken.


----------



## Anton88 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraft 2,C&C 3, Warhammer 40k, Star Wars Empire at War, Spore, Worldshift


----------



## spartan1991 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraft 2,C&C 3, Warhammer 40k, Star Wars Empire at War, Spore, Worldshift


----------



## Peng00 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraft 2,C&C 3, Warhammer 40k, Star Wars Empire at War, Spore, Worldshift und StarCraft 1


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hey, ihr müsst nicht jetzt alles hintereinander neuposten, was andere schon geschrieben haben.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hinweis zum Bild 10  .....ich sehe zwar viele richtige Antworten, aber keine Spieleliste, die komplett ist. Ein Titel wurde sogar noch nicht genannt.....


----------



## ChrREI (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Starcraft 2, Starcraft 1,Spore C&C 3, Warhammer 40k, SW Empire at War, Worldshift, Earth 2160, Warcraft 3


----------



## XIII13 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ChrREI am 04.05.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Starcraft 2, Starcraft 1,Spore C&C 3, Warhammer 40k, SW Empire at War, Worldshift, Earth 2160, Warcraft 3


Wo sind denn da Starcraft 1 und Warcraft 3?


----------



## Kr0n (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also wc3 is definitiv nicht drin, oder hab ich was übersehn...


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmh, na dann alle Achtung!! 

Du wolltest doch eigentlich keine Tipps geben, oder? Haste ja doch gemacht 

Dann versuche ich mal ne neue Zusammenstellung:

Urban Chaos (ist geraten, gebe ich gleich zu)
Empire @ War
StarCraft2
WarHammer40.000
C&C3
Earth 2160
Wörldshift
Spore


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unser Community-Mitglied "Taaketroll" hat mich soeben auf einen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht. Da waren dann wohl doch einige Kommentare zuviel für mich. In der Antwort fehlt noch ein Spiel. Hier noch mal alle Titel, die im Bild 3 enthalten sind: Monkey Island IV, Monkey Island III, Maniac Mansion, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade + "*LOOM*"


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 04.05.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 04.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann euch doch nicht alleine lassen   

Tip für Bild 10: Ich glaube, ihr seid effektiver, wenn ihr dazu schreibt, wo ihr welche Figur oder welches Objekt gesehen habt. Dann könnt ihr vielleicht besser abstimmen, was genau stimmt und was nicht.


----------



## Peng00 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



> Ich kann euch doch nicht alleine lassen
> 
> Tip für Bild 10: Ich glaube, ihr seid effektiver, wenn ihr dazu schreibt, wo ihr welche Figur oder welches Objekt gesehen habt. Dann könnt ihr vielleicht besser abstimmen, was genau stimmt und was nicht.



Ok, dann fang ich mal an die Sachen, die ich sehe einzuordnen:
1. Fehler: Oben links das eine Raumschiff mit lila Sichtfenster. Ursprung: Keine Ahnung
2. Fehler: etwas unten-rechts von dem Raumschiff, knapp hinter den Bunkern zwei Soldaten, vermutlich C&C-3 Addon, Kanes Rache
3. Fehler: oben rechte Basis, links von dem dicken Hauptquartier: R2-D2. Aus einem Starwars-Spiel, vermutlich Empire at War, da anscheinend hier nur strategiespiele benutzt wurden.
4. Fehler: selbe Basis, diesmal oben rechts vom dicken Hauptquartier: Gas-Raffinerie aus StarCraft eins.
5. Fehler: selbe Basis, diesmal direkt unter dem HQ in der Luft: zwei Orcas aus Tiberian Wars
6. Fehler: Unten rechte Basis, unter dem HQ im Getümmel sticht ein dicker Mech hervor. Meine Vermutung, da der Mech noch top aussieht: Earth 2170
7. Fehler: Unten mitte-links bei diesen riesenmechs. Da steht unter einem Mech dieses gelbe Ding aus Spore.

Das sind die, die man eindeutig sehen kann. Ein weiterer Fehler könnte relativ Zentral sein, wo die bilder zusammengefügt wurden. Das elektroding, das keine Einheit und kein Gebäufe ist hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Hab ich sonst noch was vergessen?


----------



## Jacro (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ach du sch*****, Frank "Jauch" Moers macht seinem Titel alle Ehre! Ihr seid immer noch nicht durch?! Letztes mal hats knapp 2 Stunden gedauert! Hut ab! So hat sich deine Arbeit an den Bildern wenigstens gelohnt!


----------



## Jacro (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



> Das sind die, die man eindeutig sehen kann. Ein weiterer Fehler könnte relativ Zentral sein, wo die bilder zusammengefügt wurden. Das elektroding, das keine Einheit und kein Gebäufe ist hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Hab ich sonst noch was vergessen?


Habs auch durchgekuckt, finde nichts zusätzliches.. Wirklich verdammt schwierig diesmal!


----------



## Occulator (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

OMG des is no ned aus O_O


----------



## Occulator (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Rechts Oben am Rand: Stacheldraht und Panzersperren + Fässer - die san ned aus StarCraft oder?


----------



## Peng00 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Occulator am 04.05.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechts Oben am Rand: Stacheldraht und Panzersperren + Fässer - die san ned aus StarCraft oder?


Gut gesehen, gut möglich.
Noch was anderes: Hinter den ultras links iss doch nen viererverbund Hydralisken. Aber sind das wirklich welche? die sehen auch nett ausgeschnitten aus. 
Was mich noch interessiert, ist, wie einige auf Worldshift und Warhammer gekommen sind.
Wäre am besten, wenn ma einer die Originalbilder findet


----------



## Deadmansan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Beim starcraft-bild ist links unten ein vieh aus spore.


----------



## blueunderglass (5. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Spiel: Mafia 2   Fehler:  WW2 - Soldat auf dem Steg


----------



## Peng00 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Da rätselt doch keiner mehr dran... ich bin aber viel zu neugierig. Könnt ihr nicht mal die Anzahl der Fehler rausgeben und nen tipp zu dem Raumschiff oben links? Wäre doch nur fair


----------



## bumi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bin zwar spät, sage aber:
Starcraft 1, Starcraft 2, C&C3, Warhammer 40k und Star Wars Empire at War


----------



## Peng00 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 06.05.2008 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar spät, sage aber:
> Starcraft 1, Starcraft 2, C&C3, Warhammer 40k und Star Wars Empire at War



du hast die restlichen vergessen die wir schon haben. Wär auch nett, wenn du sagen kannst, wo warhammer sich versteckt hat (ne komplett richtige antwort gabs bisher noch nicht)


----------



## bumi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Peng00 am 06.05.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast die restlichen vergessen die wir schon haben. Wär auch nett, wenn du sagen kannst, wo warhammer sich versteckt hat (ne komplett richtige antwort gabs bisher noch nicht)


Ich hab ehrlichgesagt keine Ahnung *g*
Mir kamen nur einige Monster total unbekannt vor und konnte sie auch ned StarCraft 2 zuordnen, da hab ich einfach mal was genannt   

Und nein, ich hab mir nicht alle 370 Kommentare durchgelesen


----------



## Peng00 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

xD

die letzte seite reicht aus 

ausser uns beiden scheint sich keiner mehr dafür zu interessieren. Das schreit nach "Tag-Team"


----------



## Aressar (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaube ihr habt unten links Spore vergessen. Das Raumschiff könnte auch davon sein. Da bin ich mir aber 
nicht sicher.


----------



## Taaketroll (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Hat hier jetzt eigentlich schon jemand gewonnen? Hab ich das nur verpasst oder gab`s noch keinen Gewinner?


----------

